# Oldie but a goody



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

NC-15


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice 👍😎 kinda favors a Hobbie ....


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL Hobie skiff 😋


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Prolly just the angle of picture, but durn that kicker looks short on one end ,like a 15 on a 20 inch stern 🤔


----------



## steves88mia (Aug 28, 2020)

drop this thing in the water and lets see some pictures/video


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Who makes this hull i was trying to look up info/spec ect.... but found zero ...?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Nice 👍😎 kinda favors a Hobbie ....


It is


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Who makes this hull i was trying to look up info/spec ect.... but found zero ...?


I do 772-812-3121 
Scott


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Prolly just the angle of picture, but durn that kicker looks short on one end ,like a 15 on a 20 inch stern 🤔


It was we just slapped it on for a boat show it went to


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

scott nathanson said:


> It was we just slapped it on for a boat show it went to


Website or social media link?
Remote steer option?
TIA


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

steves88mia said:


> drop this thing in the water and lets see some pictures/video


Working on it we have 6 boats to build then the fun begins


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Website or social media link?
> Remote steer option?
> TIA


772-812-3121 call me


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Website or social media link?
> Remote steer option?
> TIA


CALL me 772-812-3121


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Website or social media link?
> Remote steer option?
> TIA


Call me 772-812-3121


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Who makes this hull i was trying to look up info/spec ect.... but found zero ...?


Call me 772-812-3121


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Website or social media link?
> Remote steer option?
> TIA


Call me 772-812-3121


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Facebook page


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

steves88mia said:


> drop this thing in the water and lets see some pictures/video


Let's do it


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

scott nathanson said:


> Facebook page


I've searched that stuff on Facebook and nothing comes up. Maybe copy & paste a link here?


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Here you go. Took me a while to find it as well.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Here you go. Took me a while to find it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Who makes this hull i was trying to look up info/spec ect.... but found zero ...?


I do call me 772-812-3121


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I did we talk last night👍text....


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> I did we talk last night👍text....


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

So that on the outer edge is a Reverse chine that stops short of the stern ? Other than that its a smooth bottom no lifting stakes?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You mention infusion, im interpreting that as vacuum bagging, and kevlar ,but i was wondering what your thoughts was about basalt fiber fabric? I seen some test done by MR Chris Morejohn 👍 that was pretty impressive have you toyed with this fabric? If so whats your impression ?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> So that on the outer edge is a Reverse chine that stops short of the stern ? Other than that its a smooth bottom no lifting stakes?


I was told drop down chines. And no lifting strakes.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> You mention infusion, im interpreting that as vacuum bagging, and kevlar ,but i was wondering what your thoughts was about basalt fiber fabric? I seen some test done by MR Chris Morejohn 👍 that was pretty impressive have you toyed with this fabric? If so whats your impression ?


No I have not and have been so busy building these affordable skiffs I haven't had a chance to research all the different options. I will be adding a pad and stretching this skiff to 16.6 or 16.10 and hopefully have a mold and demo boat completed by the end of the year .I will be in direct contact with the composite stringer company and my fiberglass supplier to determine the best way to build the new hull as for now the NC-15 is being built with 100 percent all composite products and 100% hand laid.if you want you can give me a call anytime to talk 772-812-3121


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Hull #2 almost done 
Hull #3 which will be whisper grey and we r building r console as we 
Stay tuned


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Console for the NC-15 
Livewell option
Insulated cooler option
Or just use it for dry storage


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks like the same console used on Mangrove bay ? Looks good 👍
And yes your on the right track i feel sticking with a straight up glass job ,ive read the keval is a lil more involved if you have to patch a hole,much better on a hull like this to stick with standard glass 👍 ill be in touch and watching your progress im very interested in this hull 👍😎


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Looks like the same console used on Mangrove bay ? Looks good 👍
> And yes your on the right track i feel sticking with a straight up glass job ,ive read the keval is a lil more involved if you have to patch a hole,much better on a hull like this to stick with standard glass 👍 ill be in touch and watching your progress im very interested in this hull 👍😎


It is


----------

